

Ask YC: Version++, Hardware-- ? - kurtosis

Can anyone here think of a new version of a software product or service with lesser hardware requirements, or more generally less bloat, than the previous version?
======
shutter
I think that the reason we don't see _decreases_ in bloat is because
developers generally don't want to _remove_ features once a program has been
released.

Instead, they strip things down and re-release it as a _new_ , leaner product.
Then they're free to break compatibility and features without hindrance.

Mozilla -> Firefox being one example.

------
qwph
Firefox 3 is reported to use less memory than Firefox 2, but I've not been
able to prove that myself.

